# Modele 1935 s question



## trekker (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. I resently aquired a French Modele 1935 s pistol.... it appears to be an old police issue weapon. The stamping states "7.65 cal"... In researching the net I found ammunition references for "7.65mm Longue", "32 cal" and even "7.65 302".....

Now I'm really confused! Does anyone out there have any experience with this type of firearm and if so, what caliber and make of ammunition should I use? Thanks in advance for any advise anyone has....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The French _Modele 1935S_ pistol uses a very different cartridge from the more usual .32 ACP.
I don't have the _Longue_ cartridge's dimensions handy, but I do know that it's not commonly available here, except perhaps as French surplus.
Maybe whomever sold you the gun also has some ammunition on hand?


----------



## trekker (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the answer Steve..... but this was an inheritance and no ammo was with it when recieved.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a fairly extensive gun-book collection, and yet I cannot find the dimensions and specifications of the French .32 _Longue_ auto-pistol cartridge.
Sorry.


----------



## trekker (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for looking anyway Steve. It appears as if this is an obsolete style of ammunition... BUT... I think I may have found a solution..... and I'll post this website for anyone else who might be looking for hard to find ammo;

http://gadcustomcartridges.com/

I'll keep everyone in the loop on what I find.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice find! They have your cartridge!
Next time I have a cartridge question, I'll ask _*you*_. :mrgreen:


----------

